# South Jersey FT



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

i know its early, but any news on Open and Q appreciated
Brenda?


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Q starts tomorrow.
Open has run 60 dogs and appox. 30-40 percent completion.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the Landblind

3,5,8,9,22,23,24,25,26,30,31,33,41,42,50,52,54,55,60,61,63,70,71,73,75,76,77,80

28 Total
________
Digital Vaporizer


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st- #1 Matty O/H Dolores Smith
2nd- #10 Tanner O/H Tim Carrion
3rd- #11 Pal H/ Mark Mosher O/Wendy Shepard Chisholm
4th- #2 Ready O/H Madelyn Yelton/Dave Opseth

RJ- 7 Pride O/H Madelyn Yelton

Jams - 3,5,8 

CONGRATS TO ALL!!
________
Find Dispensary


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Wendy's Pal!!

Andy


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

Way to go Tanner and Tim.... Tanner just turned 1 last week...YIP,YIP, YIP go Brown dogs but in this case, Go Deadgrass Dog!!!


Love,
Your first momma!


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice Job Tim!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats Tim.


----------



## chelseadog (Sep 14, 2004)

Congraulation Tim


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going Tim!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

AMT Callbacks for land blind
1,2,4,5,6,10,11,12,14,19,20,22,24,27,29,32,33,34,39,40,44,46,48,50.

They have stopped for the day because of high winds and rain.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Dogs in the AM for reference
001 FC-AFC Lars Harmony N' Blues (Harm) Robert Larsen Robert Larsen, Patricia Larsen 
002 AFC Hardscrabbles Storm Warning (Twister) Mitchel & Margaret Brown Mitchel & Margaret Brown 
003 NAFC-FC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie (Nellie) Ken Neil Ken Neil, Brenda Little 
004 AFC Gray's Creek Skeeter Boo (Skeeter) Jerald Wilks Jerald Wilks, Debra Wilks 
005 Trifecta's For Keepsake (Katie) Grace Mondrosch Lisa Kane, Grace Mondrosch 
006 Candewoods Power Surge (Zap) Robert Larsen Robert Larsen, Larry Wharton, Linda Wharton, Patricia Larsen 
007 FC-AFC Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit, MH (Bunny) Charlie Hayden, Milly B Welsh Milly B Welsh, Charlie Hayden 
008 NFC-AFC Candlewoods Something Royal (Windy) Ken Neil Ken Neil, Brenda Little 
009 princess MABLE of Wading Rvr (Mable) David Van Wickler David Van Wickler 
010 Starry Valentine (Val) Jack Gwaltney, Jr., M.D. Jack Gwaltney, Jr., M.D. 
011 High Tank Matilda (Tillie) Kenneth Eckhardt Kenneth Eckhardt 
012 AFC Winddriver's Most Wanted (Felon) Donald Driggers Donald Driggers 
013 Ajax Wincor (Ajax) Jack Gwaltney, Jr., M.D. Jack Gwaltney, Jr., M.D. 
014 Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly (Molly) Ken Neil Ken Neil, Brenda Little 
015 Susquehanna Rebel Yell (Yeller) Richard Barnes Richard Barnes 
016 Category F5 Moving Swiftly (Scooter) John DeFilippis John DeFilippis 
017 Counterpoints Take It To The Limit (Max) Jerald Wilks Jerald Wilks, Debra Wilks 
018 Sweethalls Pocketful of Spice CGC, MH (Nutmeg) David Barrow David Barrow 
019 FC-AFC Greenwing Bright Eyes (Peaches) Craig Stonesifer Craig Stonesifer 
020 River's Edge Bay Pilot (Pilot) Alex Abraham Alex Abraham 
021 Yellowjackets Mood Indigo (Blu) Nancy Sills A. Nelson Sills, David Sills IV 
022 Brink's Chocolate Candy (Candy) Steve Ferguson Steve Ferguson 
023 Wingover's Pedro 11 (Pedro) Dolores Smith Dolores Smith 
024 FC-AFC Cropper's Hit & Run (Striker) Newt Cropper Newt Cropper 
025 Good Idea's Holy Cow (Elsie) Ken Neil Ken Neil, Brenda Little 
026 Blackwater Cassie Lil Tigress (Tess) W. Joyce & Jeff Shaw W. Joyce & Jeff Shaw 
027 CK'S Wild Eyed Country Boy (Garth) Dolores Smith Dolores Smith 
028 Pine Acre's Pass The Ammo (Ammo) Mitchel & Margaret Brown Mitchel & Margaret Brown 
029 It Takes A Thief (Louie) Donald Driggers Donald Driggers 
030 Sommit's Jackson at River's Edge (Jackson) Alex Abraham Alex Abraham 
031 Absaroka Top Gun (Maverick) Jerry Houseweart Jerry Houseweart 
032 Yellowjackets Black Diamond (Coal) A. Nelson Sills Nancy Sills, A. Nelson Sills, David Sills IV 
033 FC Castlebay's Heir Borne (Page) Edward Forry Lynn Budd 
034 Rebel Ridge Devils Luck, MH (Jinx) Jeff Lyons Jeff Lyons, Madelyn Yelton 
035 Brink's Virginia Lady (Lady) Steve Ferguson Steve Ferguson 
036 Chance's Bang For Buck (Bang) Robert Graham Robert Graham 
037 Silvertip's I Hope So (Hope) Jerald Wilks Jerald Wilks, Debra Wilks 
038 JD Duece's Wild (Duece) Mike Pattay Mike Pattay 
039 Contrails Bird Strike, MH (Talla) David Opseth, Jeff Lyons David Opseth 
040 FC AFTCH Money Talks II (Copper) Van Ames Van Ames, Jennifer Ames 
041 Peak Views Never Gonna Tripp, MH (Tripp) Charlie Hayden, Milly B Welsh Milly B Welsh, Charlie Hayden 
042 Happydaugh's Top Gun ***, MH (Maverick) Ann & Jeff Strathern Ann & Jeff Strathern 
043 Susquehanna Bushwhacker (Whacker) Richard Barnes Richard Barnes 
044 Riverwalk's Joker's Wild (Rascal) Bruce Hall Bruce Hall 
045 Cherry Valley Addy May, SH (Addy) Jim Machado Jim Machado 
046 AFC Brink's Barracuda Bingo (Bingo) Steve Ferguson Steve Ferguson 
047 Trifecta This Spudz For You (Spud) Grace Mondrosch Lisa Kane, Grace Mondrosch 
048 CastlerunChesterofSweethall, MH,SH (Chester) David Barrow David Barrow 
049 Happydaug Takn Care'O Biznes ***, MH (Bizy) Ann & Jeff Strathern Ann & Jeff Strathern 
050 FC Pinetree's Miss Kate (Kate) Bruce Hall Bruce Hall


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Dogs in the Open
001 NFC-AFC Candlewoods Something Royal (Windy) Ken Neil Ken Neil, Brenda Little 
002 FC Hawkeye's Red, White and Blue (Banner) Mark Mosher Marion Boulton Stroud 
003 Habwoods Do It My Way Jo (Jo) Jeffrey Stoneman Janis Bertelsen 
004 It Takes A Thief (Louie) Donald Driggers Donald Driggers 
005 Candewoods Power Surge (Zap) Robert Larsen Robert Larsen, Larry Wharton, Linda Wharton, Patricia Larsen 
006 Pong Wai Kuri (Kuri) Mark Mosher Lydia Langston, Chris Bouzaid 
007 FC Dashwoods Second Chance (Charlie) Alan Pleasant Don Eiler 
008 Chance's Bang For Buck (Bang) Edward Forry Robert Graham 
009 FC CK'S Madam Goldie (Goldie) Mark Mosher Marion Stroud-Swingle, Clint Swingle 
010 NAFC-FC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie (Nellie) Ken Neil Ken Neil, Brenda Little 
011 Coastal Midlife Drive Time (Jag) Edward Forry Daniel Lawler 
012 CK's Miss Rose (Rose) Mark Mosher Marion Boulton Stroud 
013 Sweetwater Lilly (Lilly) Kristen Hoffman Carter Bundy 
014 princess MABLE of Wading Rvr (Mable) David Van Wickler, Randy Bohn David Van Wickler 
015 Delpond's Pink Champagne (Fizz) Alan Pleasant Mark Menzies 
016 Khan's Just-N-Time, MH (Justin) David Jensen Heidi Felice Pius 
017 Starry Valentine (Val) Jack Gwaltney, Jr., M.D. Jack Gwaltney, Jr., M.D. 
018 Hays Abby Pocahontas Hill, SH (Abby) Kristen Hoffman Bruce Gottwald Jr 
019 Day's End Southhaven's Roll'n Stone (Stoney) Alan Pleasant Mike Crow 
020 Susquehanna Bushwhacker (Whacker) Richard Barnes Richard Barnes 
021 Yellowjackets Mood Indigo (Blu) Nancy Sills A. Nelson Sills, David Sills IV 
022 AFC Winddriver's Most Wanted (Felon) Donald Driggers Donald Driggers 
023 Silvertip's I Hope So (Hope) Alan Pleasant Jerald Wilks, Debra Wilks 
024 FC Riversbend Lily of the James (Lily) Kristen Hoffman Marshall Stockseth 
025 Rammins Peanut Butter Bohn (Peanut) Randy and Mindy Bohn Randy and Mindy Bohn 
026 CK'S Wild Eyed Country Boy (Garth) Mark Mosher Dolores Smith 
027 FC Troublesome Highsea's Jacques (Jock) Alan Pleasant Marion Boulton Stroud 
028 Pine Acre's Pass The Ammo (Ammo) Mitchel & Margaret Brown Mitchel & Margaret Brown 
029 Rammins Jumping Jelly Bean (Beans) Randy and Mindy Bohn Randy and Mindy Bohn 
030 Dead River Decoy (Decoy) Mark Mosher Lydia Langston 
031 Kingston's Full of Spice, SH (Pepper) David Jensen Bruce Campbell 
032 FC Rebel Ridge Total Eclipse (Clipper) Edward Forry Stephen Brenner 
033 Contrails Bird Strike, MH (Talla) Madelyn Yelton, Jeff Lyons David Opseth 
034 CK's Silver Bells - Possum (Possum) Mark Mosher David Mosher, Marion Boulton Stroud 
035 FC-AFC Cropper's Hit & Run (Striker) Newt Cropper Newt Cropper 
036 Premiers RSK Powerstroke (Diesel) Alan Pleasant Marion Boulton Stroud 
037 Kargo from Fargo (Kargo) David Jensen, Robert Agnor Robert Agnor, Kathy Agnor 
038 Peak Views Never Gonna Tripp, MH (Tripp) Charlie Hayden, Milly B Welsh Milly B Welsh, Charlie Hayden 
039 Lzy Mtn Abbygale's Creekside Piper (Piper) Kristen Hoffman James Price, Jim Price 
040 FC-AFC Lars Harmony N' Blues (Harm) Robert Larsen Robert Larsen, Patricia Larsen 
041 Fox Malarky (Fox) Alan Pleasant Peggy & Joe Cooper 
042 FC Castlebay's Heir Borne (Page) Edward Forry Lynn Budd 
043 AFC Gray's Creek Skeeter Boo (Skeeter) Jerald Wilks Jerald Wilks, Debra Wilks 
044 AFC Hardscrabbles Storm Warning (Twister) Mitchel & Margaret Brown Mitchel & Margaret Brown 
045 CK'S Nero (Nero) Mark Mosher Marion Stroud-Swingle 
046 Sommit's Jackson at River's Edge (Jackson) Alex Abraham Alex Abraham 
047 Flights First Knight (Knight) Kristen Hoffman Carroll Niesen 
048 Peakebrook's Got The Tricks (Magic) David Jensen Heidi Felice Pius 
049 FC Bluenorth's Davey Crockett (Davey) Alan Pleasant John & Anne Marshall 
050 FC-AFC Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit, MH (Bunny) Charlie Hayden, Milly B Welsh Milly B Welsh, Charlie Hayden 
051 CK'S Rabbit Rabbit Rabbit (Rabbit) Mark Mosher Marion Stroud-Swingle, Clint Swingle 
052 PawsCienda's Lucky Gold Stryke (Lucky) Jeffrey Stoneman Jeffrey Stoneman 
053 Category F5 Moving Swiftly (Scooter) John DeFilippis John DeFilippis 
054 FC Thunder Creek's Disco Man (Cole) Alan Pleasant Betsy Madden 
055 Riverwalk's Joker's Wild (Rascal) Bruce Hall Bruce Hall 
056 Wingover's Pedro 11 (Pedro) Mark Mosher Dolores Smith 
057 A Shadow of Abe (Lincoln) Alan Pleasant Bruce Campbell 
058 Yellowjackets Black Diamond (Coal) A. Nelson Sills Nancy Sills, A. Nelson Sills, David Sills IV 
059 Rebel Ridge Devils Luck, MH (Jinx) Madelyn Yelton, Jeff Lyons Jeff Lyons, Madelyn Yelton 
060 FC-AFC Greenwing Bright Eyes (Peaches) Craig Stonesifer Craig Stonesifer 
061 FC-AFC Hawkeye's Shadow (Shad) Alan Pleasant Marion Boulton Stroud 
062 Renegade's Sure Shot (Ben) Randy Bohn Brian Good 
063 CK'S Blue Velvet (George) Mark Mosher Marion Stroud-Swingle 
064 Holland Cliff's Nicole's Time (Nikki) Alan Pleasant Alvyn Hatcher 
065 Ajax Wincor (Ajax) Jack Gwaltney, Jr., M.D. Jack Gwaltney, Jr., M.D. 
066 Susquehanna Rebel Yell (Yeller) Richard Barnes Richard Barnes 
067 FC-AFC Sea-J-Pleasant River Blue (Sea-J) Alan Pleasant John & Anne Marshall 
068 FC Pinetree's Miss Kate (Kate) Bruce Hall Bruce Hall 
069 Zoomerang Red Sky, JH (Scarlet) Lois Gebrian, Randy Bohn Lois Gebrian 
070 FC Runnin' Down A Dream (Griz) Alan Pleasant John Sherman 
071 Breeze Hill's Crum Monster (Babe) David Jensen Kelli Kane 
072 CastleRun's The Winner is (Emmy) Jeffrey Stoneman Linda Downey 
073 FC AFTCH Money Talks II (Copper) Van Ames Van Ames, Jennifer Ames 
074 FC Black Rivers Bad Medicine (Doc) Alan Pleasant John & Anne Marshall 
075 FC-AFC Rammin Hot Chili (Chili) Randy and Mindy Bohn Randy and Mindy Bohn 
076 Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly (Molly) Ken Neil Ken Neil, Brenda Little 
077 FC-AFC Real Southern Gentleman (Bennie) Alan Pleasant Mark Menzies 
078 Justin Time Alibi (ALI) Edward Forry Daniel Lawler 
079 Kingsway James Midnite Gold (Kate) Jeffrey Stoneman John Austin 
080 High Tank Matilda (Tillie) Kenneth Eckhardt Kenneth Eckhardt 
081 Coppertop Man In Charge (Boss) Alan Pleasant Ron Marsh


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series:
001 FC-AFC Lars Harmony N' Blues (Harm) Robert Larsen Robert Larsen, Patricia Larsen 
002 AFC Hardscrabbles Storm Warning (Twister) Mitchel & Margaret Brown Mitchel & Margaret Brown 
004 AFC Gray's Creek Skeeter Boo (Skeeter) Jerald Wilks Jerald Wilks, Debra Wilks 
005 Trifecta's For Keepsake (Katie) Grace Mondrosch Lisa Kane, Grace Mondrosch 
006 Candewoods Power Surge (Zap) Robert Larsen Robert Larsen, Larry Wharton, Linda Wharton, Patricia Larsen 
010 Starry Valentine (Val) Jack Gwaltney, Jr., M.D. Jack Gwaltney, Jr., M.D. 
011 High Tank Matilda (Tillie) Kenneth Eckhardt Kenneth Eckhardt 
012 AFC Winddriver's Most Wanted (Felon) Donald Driggers Donald Driggers 
014 Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly (Molly) Ken Neil Ken Neil, Brenda Little 
019 FC-AFC Greenwing Bright Eyes (Peaches) Craig Stonesifer Craig Stonesifer 
020 River's Edge Bay Pilot (Pilot) Alex Abraham Alex Abraham 
022 Brink's Chocolate Candy (Candy) Steve Ferguson Steve Ferguson 
024 FC-AFC Cropper's Hit & Run (Striker) Newt Cropper Newt Cropper 
027 CK'S Wild Eyed Country Boy (Garth) Dolores Smith Dolores Smith 
029 It Takes A Thief (Louie) Donald Driggers Donald Driggers 
032 Yellowjackets Black Diamond (Coal) A. Nelson Sills Nancy Sills, A. Nelson Sills, David Sills IV 
033 FC Castlebay's Heir Borne (Page) Edward Forry Lynn Budd 
034 Rebel Ridge Devils Luck, MH (Jinx) Jeff Lyons Jeff Lyons, Madelyn Yelton 
039 Contrails Bird Strike, MH (Talla) David Opseth, Jeff Lyons David Opseth 
040 FC AFTCH Money Talks II (Copper) Van Ames Van Ames, Jennifer Ames 
044 Riverwalk's Joker's Wild (Rascal) Bruce Hall Bruce Hall 
046 AFC Brink's Barracuda Bingo (Bingo) Steve Ferguson Steve Ferguson 
048 CastlerunChesterofSweethall, MH,SH (Chester) David Barrow David Barrow 
050 FC Pinetree's Miss Kate (Kate) Bruce Hall Bruce Hall


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

And the Derby and "Q" ? Does anyone have the placements and the callbacks ?

John


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby placements post # 4.

Andy


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Dogs in Q
001 CK's The Black Mamba (BeeBee) Mark Mosher Marion Boulton Stroud 
002 Yellowjackets Racer (Indy) Nancy Sills A. Nelson Sills 
003 Brassfire's NY Fireman (Truck) Jeffrey Stoneman Tom Peters 
004 Happydaugh's A Cut Above (Cutter) Ann & Jeff Strathern, Kristen Hoffman Ann & Jeff Strathern 
005 Tucker Ridge Power Play (Tucker) Jim Machado Jim Machado 
006 River's Edge Bay Pilot (Pilot) Alex Abraham Alex Abraham 
007 I'm Not From Texas (Dixie) Denise DeMatteo Charles DeMatteo, Denise DeMatteo 
008 Goosepond's Walk the Line (Cash) Tom DeFusco Tom DeFusco 
009 Trifecta's Ain't Miss Bee Haven (Bee) Lisa Kane, Grace Mondrosch Lisa Kane, Grace Mondrosch 
010 Sureshot's TKO (Tyson) Eric Babin, Alan Pleasant Nathan Batts, Alvyn Hatcher 
011 Sugar Hollow's Cisco Kid (Cisco) Jeffrey Stoneman Russell Parker 
012 Born To Do Alot (Lottie) David Jensen Phillip Calton 
013 Good Idea's Dream On (Dreamer) Ken Neil Ken Neil, Brenda Little 
014 Fern Cobble's Jezebell (Jezzie) Les Levering, Newt Cropper Les Levering 
015 RSK'S OOHS and AAHS (Ozzie) Alan Pleasant, Eric Babin Bill Booker 
016 Renegade's Sure Shot (Ben) Randy Bohn Brian Good 
017 JD Duece's Wild (Duece) Mike Pattay Mike Pattay 
018 Colonial Outer Banks Winchester, MH (Chester) Mark Mosher Adam ***** 
019 Absaroka Top Gun (Maverick) Jerry Houseweart Jerry Houseweart 
020 Hays Abby Pocahontas Hill, SH (Abby) Kristen Hoffman Bruce Gottwald Jr 
021 Ida Red's Lucy In The Sky, MH (Lucy) Susan Kuch Susan Kuch 
022 Black Whisker Holly, SH (Holly) Brett Wood Brett Wood 
023 Goosepond's Crusie'n in Style (Lexi) Tom DeFusco Tom DeFusco 
024 Teal Court Piney Puddin' , SH (Fudge) Fred Bodine Fred Bodine 
025 CastleRun's Material Girl (Donna) Jeffrey Stoneman Linda Downey 
026 Rolling Hills Blue Mountain Mist (Misty) Kristen Hoffman Ralph & Cynthia Gochenour 
027 Southaven's Hydrophiliac (Tripp) Eric Babin, Alan Pleasant Michael Crow 
028 Smokin Auggies Menace (Smoke) Breck Campbell, Randy Bohn Breck Campbell 
029 JR's Indiana Jones (Indy) Patty Jordan John Fallon, Patty Jordan 
030 Bad Badd Fast (Torque) Kristen Hoffman Marshall Stockseth 
031 Big Texas Sky (Sky) Jim Machado Jim Machado 
032 JR's Ned Peppers (Ned) Patty Jordan Patty Jordan 
033 Seaside's Get The Party Started (Pink) Mike Ballezzi Mike Ballezzi 
034 Just "M" (M) Kristen Hoffman Betty Weidman 
035 Rebel Ridge One Sweet Ride (Cruise) Eric Babin Jeff Lyons, Madelyn Yelton 
036 Zoomerang Red Sky, JH (Scarlet) Lois Gebrian, Randy Bohn Lois Gebrian 
037 Redlion's Notorious, SH (Thor) Jane Pappler Jane Pappler, Al Melhus, Zachary Melhus 
038 Cedar Swamps One Percenter (Sonny) Patty Jordan John Fallon 
039 Tall Oaks Kara Mia, JH (Mia) Joseph Adornetto Joseph Adornetto 
040 Bob XLT (Bob) Charles DeMatteo W. L. Thompson 
041 Cropper's Good And Plenty (Sweets) Newt Cropper Newt Cropper 
042 Dairyland's Ship Of Fools (Joker) Eric Babin, Alan Pleasant Ken Steele 
043 Shannondoah's Highland Cruise, JH (Cruise) Kristen Hoffman Auggie Argabright 
044 Trifectas Bullet (Ace) Lisa Kane, Grace Mondrosch Lisa Kane, Grace Mondrosch 
045 Goosebusters XKE, SH (Jag) Susan Metka Susan Metka


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Call Backs AMT Water Marks
1,2,4,11,12,19,20,27,29,32,34,40,44,46,48


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Woohooo!! Congratulations Tim!!!!

M


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st- #4-AFC Gray's Creek Skeeter Boo (Skeeter) H/Jerald Wilks (Qual for Am Natl)
2nd -#19 FC-AFC Greenwing Bright Eyes (Peaches) H/Craig Stonesifer 
3rd - #40 FC AFTCH Money Talks II (Copper) H/Van Ames
4th - #2 AFC Hardscrabbles Storm Warning (Twister) H/Mitchel Brown

Sorry don't have the RJ or Jams

All I know about the Open is that Alan Pleasant got 1st with #23 Silvertip's I Hope So (Hope) H/Alan Pleasant O/Jerald Wilks & Debra Wilks 

Alan Pleasant also got 4th with #54 FC Thunder Creek's Disco Man (Cole)H/ Alan Pleasant O/Betsy Madden 

Sorry don't have any other placements for the Open.....

A GREAT BIG CONGRATS TO JERRY & DEB WILKS ON A GREAT WEEKEND!!! 2 BLUES ONE FOR ALAN AND ONE FOR JERRY .....WOW!!!
________
Honda mb50 history


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Final results for all stakes are up on www.RFTentry.com.

Congratulations to everyone who placed and won. Many thanks to judges Pat Martin, Mike Kates, Burke Earley, Jeff Coats, Dan Lawler and John Farabee for giving their time. Many thanks to those who worked through the heat on Friday, the torrential rains on Saturday and the lovely, but long, day today.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats on a good weekend for Rammin Retrievers. Randy Bohn got second place in the Open with Chili, and a first place in the Q with Ben. Way ta go!


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Jossie, Don, Dave, Mike, and Judges, Marshalls, Others, Thank You for your time and hard work.
It was a nice weekend,
David Barrow


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I have posted photos from the Qualifying second series on my website at http://jeffgoodwin.com/SJRC-Fall2008-Q/.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Congrats Tim. I really enjoyed watching your Chessie. He is a very nice dog. Good luck


----------

